# 2011 Weapon a Week Raffle tickets



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Presented by the Thumb Area Branch of the QDMA it's time for our 6th annual Weapon a Week Raffle. The tickets are finally here fresh off the printer and ready to go. We changed things up a bit this year with some made in Michigan bows and we also added 4 handguns to the mix. To order through me send me a pm and I will give you my contact info or you can print and use the order form. There should also be tickets available at the Wood and Waters Outdoor Weekend in Imlay City.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I have tickets in hand. If you are interested in placing an order shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I was just wondering if any M-S members got lucky on this years raffle? 

I bought a couple of tickets this year and I still have my fingers crossed hoping my numbers will get picked. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I only know of one early on in the year. I think he posted it in the 2010 raffle thread. But, you can't win if you don't play and at less than $1 a week it has to be one of the best raffle values out there.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> I was just wondering if any M-S members got lucky on this years raffle?
> 
> I bought a couple of tickets this year and I still have my fingers crossed hoping my numbers will get picked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Walleye, I won the 20 gauge H&R w/ scope last year. 

I'm not feeling the vibe this year...I'll have to get another ticket from Chevy again for 2011.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Check is in the mail.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

How many tickets are left?


----------



## Cashew (Sep 4, 2008)

chevyjam2001 said:


> I only know of one early on in the year. I think he posted it in the 2010 raffle thread. But, you can't win if you don't play and at less than $1 a week it has to be one of the best raffle values out there.


I won on March 6th this year, NEF Ultra Slugger 20 Ga. w/Scope. I had it out this morning to get the scope dialed in, it's shooting really nice. I owe a picture to the forum, hope to have a nice trophy in the photo here in a few weeks.

I have not yet bought a ticket for 2011, would love to win something my 2 sons could share as well. Good luck to the rest of the ticket holders for 2010 and new buyers for 2011.
Cashew


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in posting. I've had the flu and my computer is on the fritz. I personally still have around 45 tickets available.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

If you win, where do you go to pick up the weapon?


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The firearms are picked up at Randy's Hunting Center in Bad Axe. The bows and crossbows can be picked up from the branch. Depending on where you are located a branch officer may be able to meet you as well. I am delivering the bow that was won last week to the winner I sold the ticket to on Monday. We will also ship items if need be.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

chevyjam2001 said:


> The firearms are picked up at Randy's Hunting Center in Bad Axe. The bows and crossbows can be picked up from the branch. Depending on where you are located a branch officer may be able to meet you as well. I am delivering the bow that was won last week to the winner I sold the ticket to on Monday. We will also ship items if need be.


If you win a certain week but have no use for that weapon can you use it towards something else at Randy's Hunting Center or do you have to take it? I thought I remember something about this last year but can't remember exactly...:help:


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes you can exchange it for something else. You would get a credit from Randy's for the amount the branch paid for that particular item. As far as the bows and cross bows those are already purchased. I can't guarantee that we would give a cash option. We have in the past bought items back from people to use for other events so that may be a possibilty.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

There are only 5 weeks left to get your ticket orders in. These also make great Christmas gifts for the avid outdoorsman or woman. I still have plenty of tickets available.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

First off I would like to thank everyone that has purchased a ticket for next years raffle. Without your continued support we wouldn't be able to do things like this. There are only about 3 weeks left to get your tickets if you haven't ordered them already. Ticket sales are very strong this year and it looks like we may even sell out for the first time ever. I still have some tickets available but they won't last long at the current pace. If you want to get in on this send me a pm to order your tickets as soon as possible.

Also don't forget about our Feed the Hungry program and donate a doe during this late season. We still have plenty of funds available to pay for proccessing.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Get em while you can, supplies are running low.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Picked up a partial book last night. I have 7 tickets available.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

chevyjam2001 said:


> Picked up a partial book last night. I have 7 tickets available.


Sent you a PM
I will take one

Would you take paypal or how do you want payment


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Topshelf said:


> Sent you a PM
> I will take one
> 
> Would you take paypal or how do you want payment


I replied to your email. I cannot take paypal as they consider this gambling and a violation of their use policy.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

This is the final week for ticket sales and I still have a few available. If anybody else wants to get one send me a pm. Thanks and good luck to everyone that has purchased a ticket.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

PM sent and my check is in the mail!!!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

There are a handfull of tickets still available. I can take a credit card over the phone to reserve a ticket. It looks like we are going to sell out for the first time ever. Thanks to everyone for your support and good luck tomorrow. Have a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tickets are sold out.  Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for the first drawing of 2011 is 980.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

are you sure it wasnt 047:evil:, ahh, maybe next week


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/8 is 076.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/15 is 928. Congratulations to fellow michigan-sportsman member Atchison. How about posting a pic when you pick it up?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

chevyjam2001 said:


> The winning number for Saturday 1/15 is 928. Congratulations to fellow michigan-sportsman member Atchison. How about posting a pic when you pick it up?


Its 2 hour drive to Bad Axe in a direction I don't go often...so not sure when I will actually get to pick it up:lol:. Talked to the shop this week though and probably will be trading it for a 50 cal as I don't really need a slug gun.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/22 is 312.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Atchison said:


> Its 2 hour drive to Bad Axe in a direction I don't go often...so not sure when I will actually get to pick it up:lol:. Talked to the shop this week though and probably will be trading it for a 50 cal as I don't really need a slug gun.


I sent you a pm


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/29 is 951.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/5 is 193.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/12 is 011.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/19 is 951. This ticket holder has joined a select group that has won two times in a year on the same number. Congratulations.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/26 is 472.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/5 is 094.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/12 is 434


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/19 is 250.


----------

